# Stuck at 100%?



## Amphibliam (Sep 14, 2011)

My battery indicator will not go down from 100%. Both in the notification area, as well as in system. Even recovery shows 100%. I'm using Paradigm and this is really annoying. I thought I was just having really good battery, but after using it for about 30 min and downloading a 1 GB game, and it still being at 100%, it's safe to say it's stuck. Any ideas?


----------



## n0waybak (Dec 21, 2011)

My tablet is still at 96% after being on the battery for 7 hours with 30 minutes of screen time.. Give it another half hour or 45 minutes and then clear your cache and wipe your battery stats.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

